# Bluetooth mouse does not connect after reboot



## Markand (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello,

I bought a Logitech V470 bluetooth mouse for my laptop. I followed this website to configure mine :

http://astralblue.livejournal.com/357664.html

It had worked correctly yesterday (when I setup everything) now nothing happens, after the reboot if I put the mouse in the association state it does not associate with my laptop (the mouse led is blinking all the time).

There is no messages at all and bthidd, hcsecd are running too.

in my /etc/bluetooth/hosts I have :

```
00:1f:20:0f:62:31    mouse
```

in my /etc/bluetooth/hcsecd.conf I have :

```
device {
    bdaddr    00:1f:20:0f:62:31;
    name    "Logitech V470";
    key    nokey;
    pin    "0000";
}
```

in my /etc/bluetooth/bthidd.conf I have :

```
device {
    bdaddr            00:1f:20:0f:62:31;
    control_psm        0x11;
    interrupt_psm        0x13;
    reconnect_initiate    true;
    battery_power        true;
    normally_connectable    false;
    hid_descriptor        {
        0x05 0x01 0x09 0x02 0xa1 0x01 0x85 0x02
        0x09 0x01 0xa1 0x00 0x05 0x09 0x19 0x01
        0x29 0x08 0x15 0x00 0x25 0x01 0x75 0x01
        0x95 0x08 0x81 0x02 0x05 0x01 0x09 0x30
        0x09 0x31 0x16 0x01 0xf8 0x26 0xff 0x07
        0x75 0x0c 0x95 0x02 0x81 0x06 0x09 0x38
        0x15 0x81 0x25 0x7f 0x75 0x08 0x95 0x01
        0x81 0x06 0x05 0x0c 0x0a 0x38 0x02 0x75
        0x08 0x95 0x01 0x81 0x06 0xc0 0xc0 0x06
        0x00 0xff 0x09 0x01 0xa1 0x01 0x85 0x10
        0x75 0x08 0x95 0x06 0x15 0x00 0x26 0xff
        0x00 0x09 0x01 0x81 0x00 0x09 0x01 0x91
        0x00 0xc0
    };
}
```

So what is the problem now? If you have any clue, thanks.

Kind regards,


----------



## Markand (Jan 19, 2011)

It seems to works only if I remove the /var/db/bthidd.hids file. That's weird why?


----------

